# PURO CANDY KUSTOMS



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

SPOOKY's 61 Impala


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

ELI's 62 Impala...


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

CHOLO's truck...


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

If anyone else here from EL CHUCO has pics of MARCOS paint jobs, please post them up.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

COOL NAME HOMIES!!
PURO  :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

Check out the homies MARCOS my space.

myspace.com/PIENSASGUEY


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

this guy?


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## KB CARBS (Aug 27, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

nice!


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :twak:


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

74 MONTE


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

MONTE CARLO SS


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

CADDI TOP


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

BUICK REGAL









GETTING PREPT









BLACK PRIMER









LAYING DOWN THE ART SKILLS


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

TRUNK

















SIDES


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

TOP


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

nice work!!


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

NICE WORK


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

who wants a 64 ss for cheap.. i got one about 4 hours east of elpaso


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn fuckin nice work homie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

TRUNK









SIDE

















HOOD


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

THE ART


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

PURO CANDY APPLE-RED



































LEAVING THEM SOAKIN WET LIKE WATA


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

IF MY BUSINESS
AIN'T YOUR BUSINESS
YOU SHOULDN'T BE A WITNESS


----------



## Danmenace (Dec 17, 2005)

where are you located homie? are you the same marcos that used to paint out of West Coast on Mesa? That's some tight shit.


----------



## suiside62 (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 10 2007, 09:27 AM~8519749
> *this guy?
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!!! Does anyone know if hes selling tickets to the gun show? Give that guy some tape because hes ripped. :twak: :twak: :barf: :nono: :nosad: :dunno:


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Danmenace_@Oct 25 2007, 06:00 PM~9084469
> *where are you located homie? are you the same marcos that used to paint out of West Coast on Mesa? That's some tight shit.
> *











Yes it's the same MARCOS. He's painting out of RICHIE'S AUTO REPAIR, their located by Redd Rd. & Doniphan on the Westside of El Paso. The address to the shop is 140 McCutcheon Ln., the # to the shop is (915) 584-4484.


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

CHOLO'S REGAL


----------



## Danmenace (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKED915_@Oct 25 2007, 06:45 PM~9084832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks homie. I'm going to have to look him up. I talked to him one time and seems like a cool vato. I've also heard alot of good things about him and his work.


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Danmenace_@Oct 25 2007, 07:00 PM~9084469
> *where are you located homie? are you the same marcos that used to paint out of West Coast on Mesa? That's some tight shit.
> *



Yeah Danny, that's Marcos.....he's at Manny's shop in Cruces now uce....


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

REGAL LOOKS TIGHT YALL GOT DOWN ON THAT SHIT


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD-EPT_@Oct 21 2007, 05:04 AM~9048330
> *
> 
> 
> ...



regal looks nice what color base is that?? and what paints do you use?


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD-EPT_@Nov 3 2007, 01:59 PM~9146816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What are you guys charging for lowrider bike frames?


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

*STRIPPING OFF OLD PAINT*




























*ALL OLD PAINT STRIPPED OFF, DOWN TO BARE METAL*










*READY FOR PRIMER*


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

*LAYING DOWN PRIMER BASE*




































*READY FOR PAINT*


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

*LAYING DOWN WHITE PAINT ON WINGS & TOP HALF OF PLANE*


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

*LAYING DOWN STRIPE PATTERNS*


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

*PIPER PLANE*


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

nice


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED915_@Oct 25 2007, 06:49 PM~9084882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

*BAJA TRUCK HOOD*


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

ttt bad ass green ....


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED915_@Aug 7 2007, 09:20 PM~8499528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NEW PHONE #: (915) 222-4018*


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

hey homie, im from el paso from Modern Times car club, i was just wondering how much for some simple pint stripping along sides, hood, and trunk?

only some simple ones, to make the car stand out? 
how much bro...


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD-EPT_@Oct 20 2007, 08:58 PM~9048292
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how much fro some patterns like these on the side of the car, trunk, and hood?
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@May 26 2008, 12:28 AM~10737230
> *hey homie, im from el paso from Modern Times car club, i was just wondering how much for some simple pint stripping along sides, hood, and trunk?
> 
> only some simple ones, to make the car stand out?
> ...


*Here's the shop # (915) 222-4018, ask for MARCOS*


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD-EPT_@May 25 2008, 11:26 PM~10737019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

*SIMPLE BUT NICE*


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

*TATTING UP TOPS*


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

*PURO CANDY KUSTOM PAINT PIMPIN'*


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:thumbsup: , nice work


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

mad propz on the work homie


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

:scrutinize:


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

:around:


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKED915_@Aug 26 2007, 08:11 PM~8646162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*What color is that homie?*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

:420:


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

*PURO CANDY KUSTOMS
1541 APPALOOSSA # 12
SUNLAND PARK, NM 88063
(915) 222-4018*


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

tagging up the shop :420:


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

*fire pimpin'*


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

*puro candy kustoms*


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

*pegan gold candy faded to candy apple red*


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## mismoloko (Apr 7, 2009)

NOBLEZA C.C.javascript:emoticon('')
smilie


----------



## Boogie Nights (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD-EPT_@Mar 4 2008, 03:11 PM~10087496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn this bike painted at RR Customs?


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Boogie Nights_@Apr 27 2009, 12:10 PM~13703773
> *Wasn this bike painted at RR Customs?
> *


The bike had been taken to R&R 1st. to be painted. The owner wasn't happy on the way the bike came out. 

So then he brought the bike to PCK. We re-did the patterns on the tank & fenders again, and painted them the same color as before. If you notice the tank & fenders are darker than the frame, cause the frame was not re-done.


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

*BEFORE*


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

*WHAT IT IS*









*TATTING UP WIPS*


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

*NOW FADED WITH PEARLS*


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

*PURO CANDY KUSTOMS*


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

*WHAT IT IS? QUE TAL*


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

*PURO CANDY KUSTOMS*


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

*SOME SAMPLE PANELS*


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

*PURO CANDY KUSTOMS PAINTED IT PIMPIN'*


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

*PURO CANDY KUSTOMS*


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

oh shit, is that my wagon in the background!


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

*HAYABUSA*









*HOUSE OF COLOR BRANDYWINE, TANGERINE & GOLD OVER TRIBAL FLAMES*


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

*PURO CANDY KUSTOMS*


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)




----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

like those sample panels


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED915_@Aug 9 2009, 10:59 PM~14722163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

*COBALT BLUE CANDY*


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

TTT FOR SOME BADASS LOOKING PAINT JOBS :thumbsup:


----------



## Bosslac (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WICKED915_@Aug 26 2007, 07:39 PM~8645868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad assssss!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bosslac (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WICKED915_@Dec 5 2009, 02:09 AM~15878558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that over a silver?


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKED915_@Dec 5 2009, 02:09 AM~15878558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bosslac (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WICKED915_@Aug 7 2007, 09:20 PM~8499528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work who made your cards up?


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

how much for a patterned out top, trunk, and hood? :biggrin: 
or shoot me a price for a full paint job..
just wondering


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD-EPT+Oct 25 2007, 01:11 AM~9078888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WICKED915_@Dec 5 2009, 03:09 AM~15878558
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## ografa (Feb 14, 2009)

que rollo marcos soy rafita de chihuahua! MX


----------



## ografa (Feb 14, 2009)

check myspace www.myspace.com/ografa todavia sigo pintando pero ahora desde chihuahua saludos guey PURO KANKYS!


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

nice work bRO. keep it up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

bump


----------



## WICKED915 (Jul 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

:ninja:


----------



## EPT-HOPPER (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WICKED915_@Aug 26 2007, 07:39 PM~8645868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------

